# Sabalo boats



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks like an off shore boat to me.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm asking about the 22 not the 32


----------



## sm20cf (Apr 26, 2013)

Website lists it at 2,400lbs and 108" beam. Maybe ask this question on aircraftcarrierskiff.com?? Florida sportsman or tht might have info. I can't imagine anyone poling that thing or considering it a micro...


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

ask the hull truth


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks like a design similar to the Gause built hull that's so popular on the west coast and the keys. While it may not be a micro skiff, or poleable (obviously) these style hulls still draft a foot of water (roughly), and can go 20 miles offshore.
Not everyone here lives in islamorada or mosquito lagoon and needs a boat to fish 4 inches of water. I myself like the versalitlity for my area as I'm sure Tomfl would agree. Theres nothing like heading offshore to the sunrise, catching a couple mahi or sails then heading inshore and hitting a couple big snook


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> Looks like a design similar to the Gause built hull that's so popular on the west coast and the keys. While it may not be a micro skiff, or poleable (obviously) these style hulls still draft a foot of water (roughly), and can go 20 miles offshore.
> Not everyone here lives in islamorada or mosquito lagoon and needs a boat to fish 4 inches of water. I myself like the versalitlity for my area as I'm sure Tomfl would agree. Theres nothing like heading offshore to the sunrise, catching a couple mahi or sails then heading inshore and hitting a couple big snook


WTF?  Everything doesn't revolve around the goon or Flamingo? 

Your dead on.  These boats have been built in my back yard for years.  We get "slop chop" and these hull allow us to run off shore on the nice days and very comfortable inshore on the choppy days. I've owned two Hells Bay's and they are great on the nice days but when the wind picks up...............

Gause, Dorado, Avenger, Scheaffer and Sabalo are all hulls that float in similar waters as a "flats boat" but have higher freeboard and more creature comforts.  With a Porta Brax, they will idle (or many will run on plane)  through the same water as my first gheenoe classic with the motor on the transom. 



> Has anyone been on a sabalo 22?  Strongly considering selling my current skiff and getting one with a porta bracket.


If your looking at the Sabalo you might also look at the Panga 22


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks. I don't want to sell my boat so I'm going to start planning another restore. A 2000 22' hull with no power would be ideal.


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

I happened to have a short day and was driving right by Bonefish Boats today so I stopped in to check out what they were doing. Big difference from their point a couple of years ago. Spent quite a bit of time with Ron looking over their options and his vision for Bonefish's future. They have some pretty cool ideas they are incorporating into much of their lines.

I took a good hard look at the Sabalo 22 and really liked it. Enough to set my sights on one in the future, that's until I was about to leave and saw another future project hull that has always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

The 22 looks like such a sweet hull! Has anyone been in some really rough stuff with one? I wonder what it is like with relatively low freeboard.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

My buddy has one and took it with him to N.C. He had a Yammy 150 on it and a tower. It was a beautiful boat that always turned heads. We fished out of Boca Raton inlet and caught our fair share of offshore game fish, however it wasn't the best in the rough stuff. My friend didn't like going out in anything over 3-4', but I was always ready. He loved going down to Flamingo, but hated that he couldn't take it everywhere.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I spoke to these guys at the Tampa boat show and they were trying to convince me that I could take this out on the goon and pole it. My wife who wants an offshore boat so she can go out once a year thinks its the perfect boat for me. I say No Thank You.
I think someone said it best on this site. There is not a boat that exists that can do everything and getting something in between is not going to make you happy.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

I have been friends with a guy in the Tampa area for years, and I fish with him most often...if we are not in my Ankona, we are in his Sabalo. These are his 2 cents:

"I have Been guiding out of a Sabalo 22 for 5 yrs now. It will be the shallowest running bay boat out there. On plane, I have gone in about 7'' of water with the Porta Bracket all the way up. Also, you don't need a huge engine to get this thing going. I have a Yamaha F115 and it pushes it around fine, doing about upper 30's. The only thing is it doesn't have much storage, and very little free board. So if this is going to be a family boat I would look for something different. But if you want a nice all around bay fishing boat its a great choice."

Also, I have personally witnessed this boat being poled...it IS doable.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

> I have been friends with a guy in the Tampa area for years, and I fish with him most often...if we are not in my Ankona, we are in his Sabalo. These are his 2 cents:
> 
> "I have Been guiding out of a Sabalo 22 for 5 yrs now. It will be the shallowest running bay boat out there. On plane, I have gone in about 7'' of water with the Porta Bracket all the way up. Also, you don't need a huge engine to get this thing going. I have a Yamaha F115 and it pushes it around fine, doing about upper 30's. The only thing is it doesn't have much storage, and very little free board. So if this is going to be a family boat I would look for something different. But if you want a nice all around bay fishing boat its a great choice."
> 
> Also, I have personally witnessed this boat being poled...it IS doable.


You definitely need a porta-bracket and a big hump of water behind you for 7".


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

> I have been friends with a guy in the Tampa area for years, and I fish with him most often...if we are not in my Ankona, we are in his Sabalo. These are his 2 cents:
> 
> "I have Been guiding out of a Sabalo 22 for 5 yrs now. It will be the shallowest running bay boat out there. On plane, I have gone in about 7'' of water with the Porta Bracket all the way up. Also, you don't need a huge engine to get this thing going. I have a Yamaha F115 and it pushes it around fine, doing about upper 30's. The only thing is it doesn't have much storage, and very little free board. So if this is going to be a family boat I would look for something different. But if you want a nice all around bay fishing boat its a great choice."
> 
> Also, I have personally witnessed this boat being poled...it IS doable.


Well yeah I am sure you can pole it. You can pole a 25 foot CC or a 20 foot pontoon. Doing and doing with purpose are 2 different things.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> > I have been friends with a guy in the Tampa area for years, and I fish with him most often...if we are not in my Ankona, we are in his Sabalo. These are his 2 cents:
> >
> > "I have Been guiding out of a Sabalo 22 for 5 yrs now. It will be the shallowest running bay boat out there. On plane, I have gone in about 7'' of water with the Porta Bracket all the way up. Also, you don't need a huge engine to get this thing going. I have a Yamaha F115 and it pushes it around fine, doing about upper 30's. The only thing is it doesn't have much storage, and very little free board. So if this is going to be a family boat I would look for something different. But if you want a nice all around bay fishing boat its a great choice."
> >
> ...


And muddy bottom


----------

